# EMT Seating



## goidf (Jul 7, 2008)

I understand that as an EMT my place in the bus while transporting is in the jumpseat by the head of the patient (unless there are interventions that have to be done and monitored). maybe its just a newbi thing but every time I transport, I have this fear of arriving and finding my patient has "gone". see from my place of honer in the jumpseat I have a great view of the top of my patients head, but not much more. I have taken to sitting on the bench just to assure that my patient is still breathing. I even had the idea of installing a mirror just above the back doors of the bus so that I could see the patients face from the jumpseat.
Am I the only one?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 7, 2008)

*Safety says jumpseat, but I vote for bench.*

Rear-facing seat is safest if you don't bash out your brains on the bulkhead ahead of you on frontal impact. Bench allows better eval, you can read the gauges etc on the side bulkhead, better patient contact, but you are not as well supported during vehicle abrupt maneuvers.


----------



## Jon (Jul 7, 2008)

Working BLS transport - espicially if we were going to be driving a while, I'd often sit in the Airway chair at the head of the stretcher. This way, I could sit comfortably in a seatbelt, write my chart, talk with my partner, and still monitor my patient.
I'd switch to the bench seat every so often to do vital signs.

Working 911, I'm usually on the bench seat, because I'm doing an ongoing assessment, gathering Pt. information, etc. The ride is usually short anyway. I sit in the airway chair if I need to talk to my partner, or if I am precepting a new EMT... then I let them do most of the work and I sit back and watch.


----------



## Hastings (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm always on the bench. There are too many reasons why the bench is best.

As for safety, they say the net isn't a primary restraining device. Pfft. Saved my *** plenty of times. Plus the bench has seat belts, most of the time. Use them and stay with the patient. I can't imagine the EMT has an assigned seat in the back if said EMT is indeed in the back and in charge of the patient.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 7, 2008)

After many, many years of riding in a truck I love to talk with my Pt. be close by I would always sit on the bench seat however if you have ever been "launched" off your bench seat and I have been quite a few times over the years only to fly into shelves and what ever might be in the way when I hit. I have smashed my hands and shoulders many times.
I still like the bench seat for pt. contact but I try to brace myself a little differently now.
Hands down the place for us is the command seat or "airway sea.

Look at the new trucks on the market they are trying to make better safer trucks with 5 point harness in them for us but again they will only work if they are worn. I have had a chance to ride in a few and they also limit you ability to move and are cumbersome to say the least.
It's up to you to keep yourself safe!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 7, 2008)

There are no assigned seats. That said, I generally sat in the airway chair. It's more comfortable, especially when writing the PCR for that transport, its safer (some of the ambulances my old company used had 3 point restraints for the airway chair), and you can monitor the patient. Now if the patient is serious, then I always sat on the bench seat. Between close monitoring (including V/S q5 minutes), finishing my assessment (critical patient=load and go from an EMT-B perspective. There simply isn't that much to do before we are maxed out on our interventions and I'm not going to stick around on scene doing things that won't change my treatments) and getting some work done on my chart, there really isn't enough time to justify going back and forth between the bench seat and the airway chair.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 7, 2008)

I generally sit in the jump seat for most patients...when I have children or I try my best to use the bench since it can be scary with some strange guy sitting above you if you're a child. I can do almost all my vitals from the jump chair it is just a bit harder. When we are driving down a mesa though...my safety is first and i am strapped to the jump seat and taking care of my patient the best of my abilities from my given location.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jul 7, 2008)

My time is split between the bench and jump seats for many of the reasons above. It depends on the pt, reason being transported and overall transport time. On longer trips, 30 - 40 minutes or more and when the pt decides to inspect their eyelids for cracks, I move to the jump seat. I can read their chart, do mine etc. I only need to stand up to look down and monitor the pt.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 7, 2008)

Hastings said:


> As for safety, they say the net isn't a primary restraining device. Pfft. Saved my *** plenty of times. Plus the bench has seat belts, most of the time. Use them and stay with the patient. I can't imagine the EMT has an assigned seat in the back if said EMT is indeed in the back and in charge of the patient.



I hate to break it to you, but the nets dont do much for you on a crash. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/adkJk94X-BY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/adkJk94X-BY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 7, 2008)

You didn't properly embed the youtube video.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 7, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> You didn't properly embed the youtube video.



AAH! it works when I preview it, but not when I post it.

try just following this link: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adkJk94X-BY


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never sit in the attendants seat much. Personally they could remove it and give me more space up front, then make in between the bench seat and stretcher a little wider. Personally I want to be at the side of the patient, and assess at eye level. As well if the head of the bed (HOB) is raised > 40 degrees, one usually cannot see the face from sitting behind. 

R/r 911


----------



## MAC4NH (Jul 7, 2008)

No one has said anything about the "CPR" seat.  Doesn't exist on vans but is standard on most boxes.  the seat is next to the patient on the driver's side of the compartment.  It is usually between the "action area" counter and the rear compartment.  Those structures  (after the truck manufacturer adds some cushioning and padding) keep you from becoming airborne if you don't use the seatbelt (shame on you).  You have full face-to-face access to the patient, the action area and even some access to the cabinets.  It's my seat of choice when transporting most patients.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 7, 2008)

for nonemergent routine transport calls i'll do my assesment from the bench, then move to the jumpseat and try to bang out my chart before we get there.

for the 911 calls, im pretty well bolted to the bench.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 7, 2008)

MAC4NH said:


> No one has said anything about the "CPR" seat.  Doesn't exist on vans but is standard on most boxes.  the seat is next to the patient on the driver's side of the compartment.  It is usually between the "action area" counter and the rear compartment.  Those structures  (after the truck manufacturer adds some cushioning and padding) keep you from becoming airborne if you don't use the seatbelt (shame on you).  You have full face-to-face access to the patient, the action area and even some access to the cabinets.  It's my seat of choice when transporting most patients.



I like the "CPR" seat, but I find it a little cumbersome and usually not really at the chest level. Personally, I would love to see a whole redesign of an EMS unit. No sharp corners, chrome and diamond plate steel would be obsolete, and no external fixations or devices sticking out of the walls. Amazing, I would had loved to have as many cabinets as we do now, but we have several that are empty and we carry enough for several calls as a Paramedic unit. There is just so much one can carry without it being wasted or becoming out of date before it is used. 

I always wonder why they (Ambulance manufactures) assumed we would have to sit directly behind the patient? If the attendant seat was moved to the side slightly and the head of the bed was brought more forward, it would allow more room and the ability to intubate better as well. 

Ambulance manufactures need to consult with EMS providers.. they would sell more units.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 7, 2008)

Bench or jump seat, as long as I can get to my patient and provide care.....


----------



## Hastings (Jul 7, 2008)

MAC4NH said:


> No one has said anything about the "CPR" seat.  Doesn't exist on vans but is standard on most boxes.  the seat is next to the patient on the driver's side of the compartment.  It is usually between the "action area" counter and the rear compartment.  Those structures  (after the truck manufacturer adds some cushioning and padding) keep you from becoming airborne if you don't use the seatbelt (shame on you).  You have full face-to-face access to the patient, the action area and even some access to the cabinets.  It's my seat of choice when transporting most patients.



CPR seat? No way. Unless you have one of those City Fire Department Ambulances (you know, the ones you can comfortably stand up in), the cot is positioned right up AGAINST the CPR seat, leaving no room for your feet. In fact, if I have to do CPR, I'm straddling the patient, to be honest.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 7, 2008)

I have limited experience on ambulances but the side seat on the driver's side seemed to be safest seat except for the stuff to my right (which was not secured well and could hit me if we braked suddenly).  But I'm 6.1 and I didn't think i ha dthat much of an issue with the positioning of my feet.


----------



## traumateam1 (Jul 8, 2008)

It all depends like most people have said. But mostly I am on the bench seat. However I do use the jump seat or airway seat sometimes.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

I've used the drivers seat to treat a patient once...(new EMT with a ton of questions and one very annoyed partner.)


----------



## MAC4NH (Jul 10, 2008)

Hastings said:


> CPR seat? No way. Unless you have one of those City Fire Department Ambulances (you know, the ones you can comfortably stand up in), the cot is positioned right up AGAINST the CPR seat, leaving no room for your feet.



Yep, that's what we have.  The center mounted stretcher leaves a decent amount of leg room between the stretcher and the CPR seat.

I gather from the posts that most of the people posting run in van-type ambulances.  In my area, I have to admit that we're really spoiled.  There is very little 911 EMS being done in vans around here.  The vans are mostly relegated to non-emergency transport (for a number of reasons, most of which involve purchase and operating costs).  NONE of the vollies use them (that's about 75-80% of our EMS).  Most of the paid 911 services also run with boxes.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 10, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> I've used the drivers seat to treat a patient once...(new EMT with a ton of questions and one very annoyed partner.)



Well I am sure I will have lots of questions to ask when it comes time for me.  Maybe I will come show up at your bus and ask the questions.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 10, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Well I am sure I will have lots of questions to ask when it comes time for me. Maybe I will come show up at your bus and ask the questions.


 oh it was a bad situation. he asked me things like..."what other vitals do i need?" stupid stuff that i think...i hope he was just nervous and forgot about...he didn't last long though.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 10, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> oh it was a bad situation. he asked me things like..."what other vitals do i need?" stupid stuff that i think...i hope he was just nervous and forgot about...he didn't last long though.



He got let go?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 10, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> He got let go?


 no he left.


----------



## NJN (Jul 10, 2008)

I like going anywhere, CPR seat is nice for when transporting because i can use the counter to place the clipboard on when not treating. It also provides a "safe distance" from the oh so many public intoxicants we pick up. The attendants seat is the most comfortable for just general riding and i spend 98% of my time in the back since i'm always the third man. Never had the experience of riding in a Vambulance, not looking forward to it.


----------



## EMT192229 (Aug 14, 2008)

When working on a transport truck you should always sit on the bench seat so you are able to monitor you PT effectively,When on a Volunteer truck in an emergency situation when there is a Paramedic onboard you should sit on the seat directly across from the medic so you are able to monitor the pt and assist the Paramedic. Remeber when they hop on your truck they need to complete a lot of interventions prior to arriving at the hospital.All that needs to be completed in a short amount of time so that they are able to give there report.So while there doing all the stuff they need to accomplish you should be maintaining proper care and contact with your PT. I have seen a lot of EMT's forget the PT's there once the Paramedic hops on board. Always remember that you are working for the PT,With out them you have no job


----------



## Buzz (Aug 14, 2008)

The rig I was in today had two harnesses on the bench seats. We were only on standby at a drifting exhibition, but I'd have felt completely comfortable strapped in to the side of the rig in an impact.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 14, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I like going anywhere, CPR seat is nice for when transporting because i can use the counter to place the clipboard on when not treating. It also provides a "safe distance" from the oh so many public intoxicants we pick up. The attendants seat is the most comfortable for just general riding and i spend 98% of my time in the back since i'm always the third man. Never had the experience of riding in a Vambulance, not looking forward to it.



So you sit in back of the ambulance at all times?  That must be boring.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 14, 2008)

What kind of harnesses?  I always sat on the bench seat in my Type II rig, and was buckled in about 50% of the time.  Even with a lap belt I knew that I'd be messed up in an accident.  I had the biggest problem of scooting off the seat when my partner came to an abrupt stop.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 14, 2008)

*Whooo nellie!!*

Worked with a partner that would go detail crazy and ARMOR the bench seat!!  Talk about sliding!!  Needless to say I would hide the armor from him when he was on duty!


----------



## Jon (Aug 14, 2008)

The large, national company I work part-time for recently started getting 2 4-point harnesses standard for the bench seats.

The harnesses allow you to be restrained, but still give you some freedom of movement (leaning forward, etc). I think you can also stand to an extent. In the event of a crash, the attachments lock the same way seat belts do... they won't extend, but will still retract.

I've not gotten to play around with one yet, though.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 14, 2008)

MMiz said:


> What kind of harnesses?  I always sat on the bench seat in my Type II rig, and was buckled in about 50% of the time.  Even with a lap belt I knew that I'd be messed up in an accident.  I had the biggest problem of scooting off the seat when my partner came to an abrupt stop.



Very much like this, but instead of being connected to an individual seat, there are two of them on one long bench seat.


----------



## NJN (Aug 14, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> So you sit in back of the ambulance at all times?  That must be boring.



Pretty much, unless the crew chief deems it necessary for me to sit in the front for my safety, since I'm a minor. As for boring, not really, you just can't see the scenery as much and have to yell up to the cab unless you have someone else in the back (clown bus). WAIT, your right, it is boring, well thats why Ipods and laptops were invented. You get used to it tho.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 14, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Pretty much, unless the crew chief deems it necessary for me to sit in the front for my safety, since I'm a minor. As for boring, not really, you just can't see the scenery as much and have to yell up to the cab unless you have someone else in the back (clown bus). WAIT, your right, it is boring, well thats why Ipods and laptops were invented. You get used to it tho.


I'm really interested in learning more about this new type of harness.  Just a few years ago AMR created a concept vehicle with that type of harness, but I honestly never thought it would happen.  I think this is a huge step forward in EMS safety.  If anyone can provide more information, like manufacturer, etc, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## NJN (Aug 14, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I'm really interested in learning more about this new type of harness.  Just a few years ago AMR created a concept vehicle with that type of harness, but I honestly never thought it would happen.  I think this is a huge step forward in EMS safety.  If anyone can provide more information, like manufacturer, etc, I'd really appreciate it.



Let me clarify what i meant by being seated up front for my safety. Yesterday we transported a very unstable psych pt for a mental eval, he surrendered to us a 4" shiv, 2 razor blades, and 2 lighters. You bet i was riding up front. This same person received 200 stitches after being slashed in the neck 2-3 weeks back, during this attack his jugular was severed among other things.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 14, 2008)

NJ, I was actually trying to quote Buzz but I clicked the wrong post


----------



## Jon (Aug 15, 2008)

Well...MMiz... but this is one of the features that AMR seems to have taken off of the SCV (Safety Concept Vehicle) and put into practice. A few others: for the last several years, all their exterior vehicle graphics have been done with Reflexite (or similar), and almost every operation is using Road Safety.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Buzz said:


> The rig I was in today had two harnesses on the bench seats. We were only on standby at a drifting exhibition, but I'd have felt completely comfortable strapped in to the side of the rig in an impact.



You'd be completely comfortable if you got in a wreck?!?!?!? Are you sure you aren't exaggerating just a leetle bit?:unsure:


----------



## ILemt (Aug 15, 2008)

At one of my services there is a captains chair (with 4 point belt) across from the bench. I tend to park myself there during trans. I can reach all my crap, I'm strapped in, and I can still see if granny is breathing.


----------



## Aileana (Aug 20, 2008)

Since I'm a student, normally sit in the back. Take the jump seat when there's no patient in the back, and move onto the bench when treating for better visibility. The captain's chair/jump seat (not sure what its called but seen the terms used interchangeably for the seat right by the patient's head) is surprisingly comfy ^^.


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 21, 2008)

most of the time, i will sit on the bench seat. for the most obvious reason of so the pt can see me, and in turn i can see them. the radio is beside the captains chair, so when i make my notification to the hospital, i have to go behind the pt's head. but i will usually tell them what im doing before i do that.


----------



## snaketooth10k (Aug 21, 2008)

*the throne*

I personally like the CPR seat off to the side of the stretcher opposite the bench. It's got pads all over, it's well enclosed, it provides excellent patient access, and plus it is close to almost all the cabinets and gauges. I love that seat like it's one of my own :wub:

If you really wanna be safe though, captains chair is where it's at. In a side impact it may be a bit uncomfortable, but its safer in a frontal than the bench or CPR seat.



*NOTE* Everybody has to die someday + Ambulance crashes are heroic - you can't help when your dead = try to stay in the captains chair if you don't want to quit irl


----------



## Sasha (Aug 21, 2008)

The only times I've been in the back of an ambulance is during the ride along, (I'm a tech) and in my experience most lead medics sit on the bench seat to better monitor the patient.

Put yourself in the patients shoes. If you are being talked to would you prefer it from behind you or would you like to be talked to from next to you so you can see the person?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 21, 2008)

Aileana said:


> . The captain's chair/jump seat (not sure what its called but seen the terms used interchangeably for the seat right by the patient's head) is surprisingly comfy ^^.



In the area I do ride alongs with, if its a 3 person crew and a 2 person cab, they call it riding b!tch!


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 22, 2008)

I always sit on the bench, strong believer in you cant treat what you cant see, specially when you have those pts that every once in a while you swear stop breathing.....


----------



## firecoins (Aug 22, 2008)

MAC4NH said:


> Most of the paid 911 services also run with boxes.



You should tell them to rent a truck and put the boxes in the back.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 22, 2008)

I know one county up here tried switching all their 911 to boxes. ended up having like 25 of them out of service due to damage from people underestimating their height and hitting trees and stuff


----------



## Aileana (Aug 22, 2008)

Sasha said:


> In the area I do ride alongs with, if its a 3 person crew and a 2 person cab, they call it riding b!tch!



:lol: haven't heard that one before . Gonna have to remember that for my next set of ride-outs ^_^


----------

